# Pigeon Attacked By Cat, Antibiotics



## OllieCat (Aug 24, 2012)

This morning I looked out my window and saw a neighbor's cat carrying a pigeon in its mouth. My first instinct was to rush outside and get the cat to let the pigeon go. I was able to pick the bird up and placed him in a small cat carrier with newspapers on the bottom. I also put the carrier in a quiet, warm area. He's alert and likes to look around.

His left wing appears to have sustained the most damage. There's a good deal of feather loss and some blood. The right wing also has a little damage and some blood.

I haven't been able to locate a pigeon rescue in my area (south of Los Angeles), and I don't want to take the little guy to animal control because he won't stand a chance there.

I read that it's necessary to give pigeons who have been attacked by a cat antibiotics because of the bacteria in cats' mouths. I was going through an old stash medicine bottles from one of my cats and could find two medications that are antibiotics. These include Baytril 22.7 mg (I have three pills left) and Metronidazole 100 mg. Would either of these be a good choice for the bird? I'll check to see if I have any antibiotics in the medicine cabinet, too.

I'm going to seach YouTube this evening for some videos on caring for injured pigeons. Right now I just want to make sure the bird receives antibiotics because this seems like a crucial step.

Thank you for your help and feedback.

Here's a photo...


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing him. So glad you saw it. It would have been dead if you didn't interfere on time. 

BEFORE ALL FOLLOW THESE PREWRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS and after that you can start feeding him defrosted peas if he doesn't eat on its own pigeon or dove seeds:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

_Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy._



Both antibiotics are good. Baytril fight a broad spectrum of infection. The vet i was last time gave for my pigeon of 320 g, 7 mg of Baytril ( 2 times a day). 
Make sure you're doing the right suspension.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.


Check the following link for rescues in your area, (not sure how far Lake Forest id from you)

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t95-matilda-s-list-united-states-a-k*


----------



## serinus (Nov 3, 2009)

*It's a collared dove*

They particularly like the smaller mixes with millets in.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

how love ng do you give antibiotcs for after attack? how many days?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i dont think you will be getting a reply the post you answered is 10 years old


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, i dont think you will be getting a reply the post you answered is 13 years old


wel i just did..lol jk tnx for answering me. mmmh ill try to ask on diferent threads tnx


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

ayamanas said:


> how love ng do you give antibiotcs for after attack? how many days?


7 to 10 days, depending on how severe the injuries are.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> 7 to 10 days, depending on how severe the injuries are.


tnx its so hard finding relavnt info sometimes especially whitout spending hrs reading up and i dont have hrs usually..tnx very much


----------

